# Bandit (Bandito)



## Azerane (Mar 25, 2013)

Introducing Bandit. He's a Smoke Pearl breed, marten colour. Born on Nov 1st 2012, he's an only "child" and has me completely trained in giving head-rubs and pellets as treats. He's very smart, and stubborn when he wants to be, but is also a complete love sponge and just melts for head rubs.

I've had Bandit since Feb 24th 2013, so he's been causing chaos for about a year and a half now. He's very smart, and does a couple of tricks including "come," "spin," "twirl," and "up," but is yet to learn the meaning of the word "no."  A couple of years down the track I would like to adopt another rabbit as a bond mate for him. For now, he enjoys the single life and keeps me company while my fiance is overseas.


----------

